# kindle on or off?



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you turn you're kindle on or off at night?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Depends on what you mean by "off".  I press the button so that it goes into sleep mode.  I don't hold it long enough to completely power down.  In my mind, it's off. . . . .and yet I know that, technically, it's not.


----------



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

I mean do ya power it all the way off at night?


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't...I just put it to sleep and then in it's bag for "nighty night" LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tiffany01 said:


> I mean do ya power it all the way off at night?





Ann in Arlington said:


> I press the button so that it goes into sleep mode. I don't hold it long enough to completely power down. In my mind, it's off. . . . .and yet I know that, technically, it's not.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Just sleep mode here too.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

my boys were powering their Fires completely off after each time they used them, and then complaining that it took too long for the devices to power back up.  I told them to just shut the cover and set it down when they were done with it, and it would go to 'sleep' on its own in a minute.  They've not noticed any reduction in battery life and they're much happier now that they don't have to 'wait forever' for them to start up


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

We don't power anything all the way off. The Fire sleeps, the pcs sleep, the iThings sleep


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

If I remember, I'll turn it all the way before I go to bed. But I don't worry about it because it's so good on battery life.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I normally just close the cover or press the button to put it to sleep. But I've had a couple of times when it behaves strangely and then I turn it off and back on. Nothing major - maybe the wifi won't stay connected when I know the signal is strong, maybe I'm having trouble getting it to type into a field on a web page - but "rebooting" always seems to do the trick, just like with a PC. My number 1 PC trick is "When in doubt, reboot." It seems to work with my tablets too. 

Of course, it could be all in my head.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just make Calcifer, my fire, sleep. Habits left from my kindle keyboard and itouch. I charge it when I sleep

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I normally just close the cover or press the button to put it to sleep. But I've had a couple of times when it behaves strangely and then I turn it off and back on. Nothing major - maybe the wifi won't stay connected when I know the signal is strong, maybe I'm having trouble getting it to type into a field on a web page - but "rebooting" always seems to do the trick, just like with a PC. My number 1 PC trick is "When in doubt, reboot." It seems to work with my tablets too. 

Of course, it could be all in my head.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Same here..
I just put it to sleep and never turn the WiFi off... There is not a quick boot option that I know of and I never feel like waiting all day for the darn thing to boot IF I turn it completely off...

Bob G


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Tam said:


> I normally just close the cover or press the button to put it to sleep. But I've had a couple of times when it behaves strangely and then I turn it off and back on. Nothing major - maybe the wifi won't stay connected when I know the signal is strong, maybe I'm having trouble getting it to type into a field on a web page - but "rebooting" always seems to do the trick, just like with a PC. My number 1 PC trick is "When in doubt, reboot." It seems to work with my tablets too.
> 
> Of course, it could be all in my head.


Sometimes you just need to Reflect, Repent, and Reboot.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Sleep mode here at night. I charge it every night as well so if I were to shut it down completely it turns on automatically (to sleep mode) whenever I plug the charger in.


----------

